# Hitzeentwicklung Acer Aspire V5-573G mit Crucial M500 mSATA 120GB



## SilverbackBandit (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Notebook bestellt: Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G1Takk Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G1Takk Notebook i5-4200U matt Full HD GT750M Windows 8 und überlege mir dieses mit einer mSATA aufzurüsten(nur für das Betriebssystem und Programme die ich oft benutze).

Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob hier jemand dieses Notebook bereits hat und es mit der Crucial aufgerüstet hat.
Interessieren würden mich die Temperatur, ob man die "zusätzliche Wärme" auf der Tastatur spürt und ob das Notebook öfters den Lüfter anschmeißen muss.
Gibt es einen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen der HDSSD mSATA 120GB Crucial M500 und der Samsung MZ-MTE120BW mSATA interne SSD 120GB? Die EVO soll in den Benchmarks schneller sein(was man irl nicht merken sollte). Mir gehts hier eher um Qualität und Langlebigkeit sowie Temperaturentwicklung.

Besten Dank


----------



## Alex555 (4. Mai 2014)

Hier mal ein Test zu einem ähnlichen Modell: Test Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Laut Testbericht wird die Tastatur schon warm. 
Bei den SSDs wirst du keinen großen Unterschied merken, die Samsung wird etwas schneller sein, die crucial dafür günstiger. Generell sind beide zuverlässig und sehr schnell!  
Ich habe das Notebook nicht, aber das Modell hat im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Acer Geräten gute Wartungsmöglichkeiten (alles einfach zu erreichen).


----------



## Dartwurst (4. Mai 2014)

Durch die SSD wird mal nichts wärmer. Da findet beim lesen oder schreiben keine mechanische Bewegung statt.


----------



## hbf878 (4. Mai 2014)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Durch die SSD wird mal nichts wärmer. Da findet beim lesen oder schreiben keine mechanische Bewegung statt.


Strom rein - Wärme raus. Was glaubst du, wodurch CPUs warm werden? Durch mechanische Bewegung schonmal nicht.


----------



## Combi (4. Mai 2014)

ich habe in meinen pc´s jeweils 4 ssd´s drin,ohne lüfter.alles wakü.
die ssd´s haben keine wärmeentwicklung.
eine led bekommt auch strom und wird nicht warm....
ok,die sind etwas wärmer als die hand selber,aber die entwickeln keine wärme...wer hat dir das denn erzählt?
auf jeden fall,wird ein notebook kühler (auch wenns nicht viel ausmacht),wenn man eine hdd durch eine ssd ersetzt.
der vorteil ist,der immense speedgewinn.
wenns in das notebook passt,lohnt sich ein tausch auf jeden fall.eine ssd ist 10x so schnell und immer kühler als eine hdd.


----------



## Gary94 (4. Mai 2014)

Klar hat eine SSD Wärmeentwicklung, nur wird durch das Gehäuse die Wärme so gut abgeleitet. Hier kann man das gut sehen.

Auch wird eine LED warm, wo glaubst du geht die Energie hin? 100% in Licht? Schön wär's, aber niemals...


----------



## SilverbackBandit (4. Mai 2014)

Die mSata SSD werden laut Amazon-Rezessionen bis zu 65 Grad heiß. Ich habe nur bedenken, dass es beim Formfaktor des Notebooks Probleme mit der Wärme geben könnte oder die Lüfter permanent arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Gary94 (4. Mai 2014)

Nein, also ich denke da brauchst du dir absolut keine Gedanken machen, HDD's werden meist wärmer als SSD's und die geringe Mehrbelastung an Wärme dürfte nichts nennenswertes ausmachen. Ich kenne den Laptop zwar nicht, aber grade bei solchen dünnen Laptop's stehen die Lüfter auch im Idle eigentlich kaum still.


----------



## Palmdale (4. Mai 2014)

Tagchen. Habe sowohl das beschriebene Notebook (kann ich nur empfehlen, zocke damit auch abseits meines Hauptrechners recht annehmbar WoT, SC2 und Diablo 3) und eine eingebaute mSATA Crucial CT240M500SSD3 interne SSD 240GB. Definitiv 240GB, der Preisunterschied zwischen 120 und 240GB ist so marginal...

Die bisher verbaute HDD blieb drin und fungiert als Laufwerk D als Datenspeicher. Die mSATA wurde wie von dir beabsichtigt für BS, Programme und die häufigsten Spiele als C gespiegelt. => Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, Win8 binnen weniger Sekunden verfügbar, zocken ein Traum. Die Wärmeentwicklung ist in meinen Augen bei Office nicht spürbar, beim Zocken dann schon eher die Grafikkarte und die CPU, wobei es in jeder Situation erträglich bleibt. Die Lüfter sind im Office meist aus, lediglich beim Kaspersky Scan (CPU Last +30%) ist ein leises Säuseln zu hören. 

Für den Einbau fand ich folgende Review exakt zu diesem Notebook recht hilfreich, insbesondere der Hinweis auf die benötigte zusätzliche Schraube mit M2,5x3 Gewinde war sehr nützlich...:

Ausprobiert: mSATA SSD nachrüsten und Windows 8 von der Festplatte umziehen lassen

Kleiner Tipp. Nach dem Einbau das aufgeschraubte Notebook mit beiden Festplatten starten, dann klonen, dann im Bios umstellen. HDD abstecken, einmal windows starten, dann wieder beenden. HDD wieder ran, als Second im Bios markieren und fortan bootet er korrekt immer von der mSATA.

Ich kann dieses Notebook bzw. schon fast Ultrabook nur wirklich jedem empfehlen, auch das FHD IPS Panel ist einfach geil . Bei weiteren Fragen einfach ne PN @SilberbackBandit


----------



## Palmdale (4. Mai 2014)

Darüber hinaus, eher Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk, Windows 8, 1920x1080, schwarz (NX.MCEEG.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , hat halt nur 500GB wie meiner, is aber günstiger


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2014)

geht noch billiger 

Acer Aspire V5-573G-54204G50aii, silber (NX.MCCEG.006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ohne Windows halt, win 7 läuft problemlos wer also eine Lizenz hat gibt keine Probleme Teiber findet man alle im NEtz

interessant dürfte für viele die neuen Varianten werden

i5-4200u -> Intel Core i5-4210U, 
 GT 750m -> GTX 850m 
 HDD -> 256GB SSD oder
 1000GB SATA+ 8GB SSD

zur mSATA hab selbst keine hier aber die wird heißer als normale SATA SSD


----------



## SilverbackBandit (4. Mai 2014)

@Palmdale
Danke auf genau so einen Bericht habe ich gewartet  Bin schon mal auf die Performance mit der SSD gespannt!


----------

